# Tex-Mex Dip



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

Tex-Mex Dip

*Ingredients:*
2-Cans refried beans (1 plain, and 1/w jalapenos)
1-Pkg. Taco seasoning
1-Cup Sour cream
3 or 4-Avacados (med size) (peel, remove seed, and smash)
1-Cup Miracle whip or Mayo
Chopped Tomatoes
Grated cheddar cheese
*Recipe:*
1. Combine taco seasoning with sour cream
2. Combine avacados and miracle whip or mayo
3. Layer starting with beans, add seasoning and sour cream mix, add mayo/miracle whip and avacado mix, add tomatoes, then add cheese.
4. Add more jalapenos if you want it hotter.


----------

